# Bach's Lute Suites



## minions (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm a guitarist and for an audition, I've been asked to play one movement from the Lute Suites by J.S. Bach. I'm just a little confused. Is a movement an entire one of the Suites, or is it something else?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2014)

No, it's one of...the movements! Most of his Suites are divided into several movements. Which Suite(s) have you been working on? I'd recommend the Prelude/Fugue from BWV 995, the Prelude/Fugue from BWV 996, or just the Prelude from BWV 997. The Fugue from 997 is a separate movement (the other two Preludes seamlessly merge into the short Fugues), and it is extremely difficult to play. (Not that the other two are exactly easy!)


----------



## minions (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah I was just working on Suite I, but I'm assuming the Passaggio from that might be considered to short for an audition. What do you think? Or do you think the ones you recommended would be easier?


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Do you mean the Prelude (Passaggio-Presto) from Suite in E minor BWV 996?
If you have been asked to play one movement you should possibly play the whole of it

An easy movement to play (at least technically) is the Sarabande from the Suite in G minor BWV 995.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

In terms of individual movements the Sarabande from 995 and the Bourree from 996 are the least difficult, so either may be a good choice depending on what level you are expected to be at. Something like the Prelude from 997 (which is tougher but not the most difficult) would be a more impressive choice, (if you can play it well) and show you are really capable of performing these works.

*edit* - If all your audition information says is you have to play one movement from the suites, I would take that to mean just one of the individual movements and that you can choose any of them.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

minions said:


> Or do you think the ones you recommended would be easier?


Hmm - that's an interesting question. I can just imagine the interview:

Panel member: "So, please tell the panel why you chose that particular movement"

Candidate "Well, like I thought it was an easy one to play and some guy on a web forum suggested it to me so after a couple of minutes listening to it on You Tube, I thought, yeh, that will do"

I'd advise that you choose one that you want to play to the panel because it means something to you. Good luck


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2014)

minions said:


> Yeah I was just working on Suite I, but I'm assuming the Passaggio from that might be considered to short for an audition. What do you think? Or do you think the ones you recommended would be easier?


No, they are probably harder. But as HH says, go with the one that is meaningful to you and that you can handle. A butchered difficult piece will be far less impressive than a well played easier one. And by "well played" I mean you have communicated something to them and have not merely hit most of the notes. Pay attention to phrasing, dynamics, articulation of the voices, tone color variation, etc.


----------

